# Cats on the Red



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I went out fishing on the Red on Friday from 1:00 untill 4:00 in the afternoon and caught 6 cats all around 3 lbs. Cut goldeneyes and some Cattracker stink bait seemed to work the best. 4 to 5 feet of water. A buddy of mine went out for an hour at around 7:00 and was able to pick up four in the same size range. Later in the evening I would think could be very good but the bugs are terrible then. Go out and catch some 

GG


----------

